# Hi I am introducing myself



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello to all of you, my name is Salvatore La Grasta, I am Italian residing in the island of Malta. I am 41 years old. I have decided to join this forum for I would like to look for a job in Mexico and actually move there too. I have been a Policeman for 21 years and thus I am looking for something in this line like a PSO (personal security officer) or in the security section. I speak three languages, Italian, English and Maltese (very fluently) and Arabic (but not so fluent as it needs to be polished and practiced). I hope that people in this forum could be of help and thus I thank you in advance.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is a shame one of your languages is not Spanish...I would try and get a job at the Italian Embassy...

suerte y paz


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Spanish and Italian*



chicois8 said:


> It is a shame one of your languages is not Spanish...I would try and get a job at the Italian Embassy...
> 
> suerte y paz


My ex wife spoke manly Spanish when were were first married and once when my next door neighbors had visitors from Italy who only spoke Italian she could communicate very well with this couple for the 6 weeks they were in San Diego. This was very interesting.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> My ex wife spoke manly Spanish when were were first married and once when my next door neighbors had visitors from Italy who only spoke Italian she could communicate very well with this couple for the 6 weeks they were in San Diego. This was very interesting.


True...Spanish and Italian are very similar. The avenue of the Italian embassy may be a good one.


----------



## Canmi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Introducing myself*

Hi, forum member, I am new to the forum and my name is canmi, orginally from zimbawe, currently living in uae and planning to settle permanently in canada 2 year from now. I am 35 year old.
Happy to be part of such a wonderful forum


----------



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> It is a shame one of your languages is not Spanish...I would try and get a job at the Italian Embassy...
> 
> suerte y paz


Thanks for the advice. Yes I do not speak Spanish but I have a flair with languages and I am sure that it would not take long for me to speak spanish too. Apart from the Italian embassy do you think it is possible to find a job as PSO....PSO is like body guard. This is my line of experience being in the Police for the past 21 years in which two of them were in the special Police.


----------



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> My ex wife spoke manly Spanish when were were first married and once when my next door neighbors had visitors from Italy who only spoke Italian she could communicate very well with this couple for the 6 weeks they were in San Diego. This was very interesting.


Yes you are right infact. We get many Spanish tourists here in Malta and have seen that I can communicate with them by speaking in Italian.


----------



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> True...Spanish and Italian are very similar. The avenue of the Italian embassy may be a good one.


Yes the advice given in regards to the Italian Embassy is a good one, however due my line of work I was hoping for something more into the security services, personal body guards etc etc....I have made reasearch in this line however as yet I am still empty handed.


----------



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Canmi said:


> Hi, forum member, I am new to the forum and my name is canmi, orginally from zimbawe, currently living in uae and planning to settle permanently in canada 2 year from now. I am 35 year old.
> Happy to be part of such a wonderful forum


Thank you Canmi. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Salvatorelagrasta said:


> Yes the advice given in regards to the Italian Embassy is a good one, however due my line of work I was hoping for something more into the security services, personal body guards etc etc....I have made reasearch in this line however as yet I am still empty handed.


You also have to get passed the work visa requirements as a foreigner as well so, just as with Americans, it's not so easy to find work here.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*Spanish/Italian/French commonality*

Sorry, this is slightly off-topic, but having studied linguistics, I feel the need to correct some misconceptions about commonality among the romance languages.

It is clear that all of the romance languages are derived from Latin. The degree of difference depended a great deal on distance from Rome. The Gauls were the closest to modern-day Italy, and although French pronunciation sounds different from Italian, the proximity of the Gauls is indicated in the level of commonality (vocabulary and grammar) between Italian and French.

Spain, being much further away, and somewhat isolated on the Iberian peninsula, developed differently. The Spanish connection with the Moors is evident in Spanish language, architecture, and in other ways. Note how many common Spanish words begin with "al"; a very large number of these words are of Arabic, not Latin, origin.


Consider (Italian, French, Spanish)

parlare, parler, hablar
tavola, table, mesa
mangiare, manger, comer
testa, tête, cabeza
fratello, frère, hermano
figlio, fils, hijo
cane, chien, perro
volere, vouloir, querir
fare, faire, hacer
trovare, trouver, encontrar
cercare, chercher, buscar

Italian and French may use avere/avoir or essere/être in compound tenses
Spanish uses only haber.

So...while it is true that Spanish and Italian SOUND a lot alike, linguistically, French is a brother to Italian, while Spanish is a more like a cousin.

vive la difference!


----------



## Salvatorelagrasta (Sep 28, 2011)

maryellen1952 said:


> You also have to get passed the work visa requirements as a foreigner as well so, just as with Americans, it's not so easy to find work here.


Yes, that I know infact as I am doing daily research on that matter. I even went to the Mexican consulate here in Malta and got all the information too.


----------

